# Fromm and All Life Stages food questions!



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I just bought Hudsen his last bag of large breed puppy food  (My baby is growing up so fast.) Right now he eats Precise large and Giant Breed Puppy... but I'm thinking that I want to get away from chicken and since Precise Plus Adult only makes a large breed chicken, I'm going to switch brands. I have it narrowed down to Blue Buffalo, Fromm, Acana, or Taste of the Wild. I'm leaning toward Fromm. Does anyone have any opinions about it (or any of the others I mentioned)? My only issue with the Fromm four star is there is only all life stages rather than large breed. Is feeding all life stages okay? I'm kind of worried about not feeding a large breed food. Any help/comments/opinions are greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive herd good things about taste of the wild from work. Im pretty sure that one is also an all life stages, or possibly even just differnt flavor (im not 100% sure) Ive herd better things about Fromm, and i too will possibly be switching my boy onto that. Hope others have better info for ya!


----------



## GoldenDino (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,
I am not sure about Fromm in particular but I was told that the main difference with large breed puppy vs. regular puppy or small breed puppy is the size of the kibble not necessarily the ingredients in the food. 
Please correct me if I am misinformed.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

All life stages food is fine for Goldens...of all life stages....
You will find that the Fromm kibble size is very small...compared to any Large or Giant breed food.....


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Our Sophie is on Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato and she has done SO well on it. She LOVES it and her stools are small and firm. Her coat looks great. We honestly couldn't be happier with this food and have no intentions of looking at another. Our new puppy, Sawyer, is getting a mix of the Fromm puppy and the Duck and Sweet Potato. He'll be transitioned all the way over soon. He loves it too! I love that it's all life stages so they both can eat the same food. The kibble bites are small - that would be the only thing I'd change, but something that we can definitely live with! Not only do we love the food, but we love the company and it's family-owned philosophy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fromm is a top top notch food. We've fed it for several years. The dogs do well on it and the company is reliable, has its own plant, and has never been involved with any recalls. Company info is vitally important in today's marketplace IMO. An all-stage food is just that.... all sizes and ages. Goldens don't need large breed food. I did feed large breed Innova to the goldens a year or two ago ( long before the Natura sale) simply because I wanted a bit more protein and lower calories ( and lower phos level).... but certainly not because it was large breed.... that designation is generally marketing hype.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Fromm is a top top notch food. We've fed it for several years. The dogs do well on it and the company is reliable, has its own plant, and has never been involved with any recalls. Company info is vitally important in today's marketplace IMO. An all-stage food is just that.... all sizes and ages. Goldens don't need large breed food. I did feed large breed Innova to the goldens a year or two ago ( long before the Natura sale) simply because I wanted a bit more protein and lower calories ( and lower phos level).... but certainly not because it was large breed.... that designation is generally marketing hype.


Ditto. We've been feeding Fromm for close to 4 months now and It has been the best for our boys. Their coats are always gleaming and their stools are much smaller and less frequent than ever before. Tucker has food allergies and it has worked wonders for him. I completely trust Fromm as they are family owned and have their very own plant, so we know exactly where our dogs' food is coming from. The Fromm 4-star line is an ALS food. Tyson was around 4 months old when we started our boys on it and he has done great on it.


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I've alctually read that LBP food is bad for them because it makes them grow at a faster rate than what they should be growing at.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Any of those foods would be a good choice... 

Both TOTW and Fromm are All Life Stage foods. Acana has LB and SB formulas. I honestly don't like Blue Buffalo- I've seen way too many people having puppies with diarrhea from it. It's pretty rich for some GI tracts!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I posted on this last week, i put my two on the surf and turf, poops are smaller, my lab has ear infections, they seem better, i'm praying. So for a new puppy, if i want to do the fromm, i should start with puppy food, mix with what ever breeder has pup on, correct?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If you go with fromm, go with the 4 star line which is all stage. I'd probably go either with the duck or chicken and mix with what the breeder has been using. That being said, I'd wait for a few weeks and let them adjust before starting the switch


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got Molly on Fromm's LBP, and my older Lab is on the ALS Pork and Applesauce. They absolutely LOVE this stuff! The Pork and Applesauce even smells good! I even use Piper's food as training treats for Molly.

I used to BARF Chloe, and Piper's stool reminds me of Chloe's when I was BARFing her. They're small, which to me, means they're getting the most nutrients as possible (I have nothing to back this up, BTW).

If you join Fromm's FB page, their son actually posts on there and answers your questions. I've had several conversations with him. They take great pride in their food.


----------



## phaseshift (Jul 19, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If you go with fromm, go with the 4 star line which is all stage. I'd probably go either with the duck or chicken and mix with what the breeder has been using. That being said, I'd wait for a few weeks and let them adjust before starting the switch


I'm thinking of getting fromm also for my future pup. How many weeks should I wait to start adjusting him/her. The pup will be 9 weeks when I get him/her. And when I do start transitioning, how much of each brand should I be mixing ?


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all of your help! I appreciate the feedback on ALS food.. I am feeling much better about it. I've heard a lot about the Fromm 4-star line..but how do you feel about the Gold? The 4-star is a bit more expensive, but I'm not quite sure the difference between the two. Does anyone feed Gold? I think that it is so awesome that the son writes back. That really proves they are a family-run company that truly puts an effort into making a great food. Right now, I'm narrowed down to Fromm and TOTW... ugh, not sure what to do! I'm just wondering if TOTW is too much protein..any thoughts?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Goldens are not large breeds. They are actually moderate in size, when they within the proper specifications.



HudsensMama9 said:


> I just bought Hudsen his last bag of large breed puppy food  (My baby is growing up so fast.) Right now he eats Precise large and Giant Breed Puppy... but I'm thinking that I want to get away from chicken and since Precise Plus Adult only makes a large breed chicken, I'm going to switch brands. I have it narrowed down to Blue Buffalo, Fromm, Acana, or Taste of the Wild. I'm leaning toward Fromm. Does anyone have any opinions about it (or any of the others I mentioned)? My only issue with the Fromm four star is there is only all life stages rather than large breed. Is feeding all life stages okay? I'm kind of worried about not feeding a large breed food. Any help/comments/opinions are greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought large-breed mixes did just the opposite. Slowed down the growth cycle to help their large bones and joints form properly?




GoldenJona said:


> I've alctually read that LBP food is bad for them because it makes them grow at a faster rate than what they should be growing at.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

TOTW is manufactured by Diamond, a one-stop mass-producer of pet foods that make all the food for many brands.

Remember the massive pet food recall a few years ago that had dozens and dozens of brands listed? It affected so many brands because they were all manufactured by Diamond.



HudsensMama9 said:


> Thank you everyone for all of your help! I appreciate the feedback on ALS food.. I am feeling much better about it. I've heard a lot about the Fromm 4-star line..but how do you feel about the Gold? The 4-star is a bit more expensive, but I'm not quite sure the difference between the two. Does anyone feed Gold? I think that it is so awesome that the son writes back. That really proves they are a family-run company that truly puts an effort into making a great food. Right now, I'm narrowed down to Fromm and TOTW... ugh, not sure what to do! I'm just wondering if TOTW is too much protein..any thoughts?


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I do know about the recall but I did not realize that TOTW was manufactured by diamond! Thank you! Well, I just did a little more research and talking with some natural food stores and have decided on Fromm... now do I go for Gold or 4-star. I'm leaning toward 4-star because Gold has chicken in it...but there are other meats in it. I'm thinking about the duck and sweet potato or pork and applesauce in the 4-star. Any thoughts? Any advantages/disadvantages to either?


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Goldens are not large breeds. They are actually moderate in size, when they within the proper specifications.


 
Fromm considers an adult that weighs over 50lbs, to be a large breed. Their food is the only food that I've ever noticed guidelines for large breed, as well as giant breed.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

HudsensMama9 said:


> Thank you everyone for all of your help! I appreciate the feedback on ALS food.. I am feeling much better about it. I've heard a lot about the Fromm 4-star line..but how do you feel about the Gold? The 4-star is a bit more expensive, but I'm not quite sure the difference between the two. Does anyone feed Gold? I think that it is so awesome that the son writes back. That really proves they are a family-run company that truly puts an effort into making a great food. Right now, I'm narrowed down to Fromm and TOTW... ugh, not sure what to do! I'm just wondering if TOTW is too much protein..any thoughts?


I am! The LBP is part of the Gold line; this is what I feed Molly. My Lab is on the Pork and Applesauce.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

I just recently began the transition to Fromm Four Star Duck and Sweet potato for both my puppy and active senior. I can't say I love it yet, since it's only been 3 days since I began the transition but, based on everyone else's opinions, I have a feeling I'm going to love it. (The dogs sure seem to!) I talked with the woman at Fromm (there's only 2 who work full time!) and was very excited about everything the company said. She recommended the four star line so that both my dogs can get the same food. My biggest obstacle was that I live 2+ hours away from the nearest Fromm dealer, so I have to order it online. I struggled with it for a while, and actually switched the dogs to Natura, 2 days before they were bought. However, I decided that I buy pretty much everything else online, why not buy dog food if it means I don't have to drag the kids into the pet store! 

Below is a table that I created when I went through the entire list of internet dealers that Fromm sold and entered my western Virginia zip code for shipping. There are a lot of options and internet coupons for people who don't live near a Fromm dealer. Hope it helps.

Name ........................ Price, ... Delivery fee .....Total ..Notes
Lukes all natural ...........49.99 ...14.33 ..............64.32 122.38 for 2, save 5% first time
Onlinepetdepot ............49.10 ....15.30 .............64.4 
Petbuddiespetcare.com 46.39 .....17.14 .............63.53 
Pet food direct ...........50.99 ......13.84 ............64.83 .Auto re order, plus coupons
Puplife.com ................56.99 ... Free over $100 ...........113.98 for 2
Whole Pet Central .......48.99 ......13.55 ............64.99 
Zippy pet ..................50.52 ......13.94 .............64.46 .117.2 for 2


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

PC Mom said:


> I just recently began the transition to Fromm Four Star Duck and Sweet potato for both my puppy and active senior. I can't say I love it yet, since it's only been 3 days since I began the transition but, based on everyone else's opinions, I have a feeling I'm going to love it. (The dogs sure seem to!) I talked with the woman at Fromm (there's only 2 who work full time!) and was very excited about everything the company said. She recommended the four star line so that both my dogs can get the same food. My biggest obstacle was that I live 2+ hours away from the nearest Fromm dealer, so I have to order it online. I struggled with it for a while, and actually switched the dogs to Natura, 2 days before they were bought. However, I decided that I buy pretty much everything else online, why not buy dog food if it means I don't have to drag the kids into the pet store!
> 
> Below is a table that I created when I went through the entire list of internet dealers that Fromm sold and entered my western Virginia zip code for shipping. There are a lot of options and internet coupons for people who don't live near a Fromm dealer. Hope it helps.
> 
> ...


 
Actually, it's cheaper at www.k9cusine.com Fromm 4 star duck, 30 lbs $57.59. and the chicken is $53.29 No charge for shipping over $50. I've had superb service from them too. ALthough I can get Fromm locally, I order NOW from them.

They happen to be out of stock right now... but I've never known them to not restock quickly.


----------



## PC Mom (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, Betty. When I looked at them and they were out of stock, I just kept going. Good to know you've gotten good service from them. We ordered our first 2 bags from Luke's. I ordered them Monday night (late) and got them Thursday afternoon. I thought that was very fast since I'd read some information that ground shipping can take 2-3 weeks from some people.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just an FYI.... I just checked and they are back in stock. http://www.k9cuisine.com/m-111-fromm-family-foods.aspx I've always had super fast shipping from them too. It says on their page that 95% of orders go out the same day.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Another HUGE Fromm fan here-4 star duck and sweet potato. We are about 3 months in and Vito's coat looks fantastic. His stools are nice and small. He just looks...healthy and happy. Not to mention he loves it. 

Our groomer sells it and they charge a really great price. I believe $25 w/ tax for a 15 lb bag.


----------

